

Show HN: New comments highlighted in HN discussions - Kurtz79

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mindovermatter.it&#x2F;<p>Just a quick and dirty hack I did while learning Go and how to set up an EC2 server. A proof of concept for a feature I think it would be useful on HN.<p>It often happens that I read the whole thread of comments for a discussion, and get back to it at a later time to see the updates.<p>It&#x27;s hard to see at a glance which comments are new and which ones I already read.<p>The app uses cookies to record the last time you accessed a discussion thread, and modify the html in order to highlight the new comments (the ones added since your last GET of the page).<p>Just access a discussion thread through the proxy site, and come back when new comments are added to see the effect.<p>(Obviously I don&#x27;t have access to HN backend, so you can&#x27;t do anything more than reading a thread).
======
tailbalance
There is client-side
[http://www.hckrnews.com/about.html#extensions](http://www.hckrnews.com/about.html#extensions)

~~~
Kurtz79
Thanks!

